# AMD plant eine abgeänderte PS4 APU auf den Markt zu bringen



## >M.Pain (28. Februar 2013)

*AMD plant eine abgeänderte PS4 APU auf den Markt zu bringen*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


John Taylor, Marketing-Chef für AMDs Global Business Units, soll kürzlich gegenüber The Inquirer gesagt haben, das AMD eine modifizierte Version der Jaguar basierten APU die in der Playstation 4 zu Einsatz kommt, auf den Markt bringen wird.

Es wird aber nicht dieselbe APU wie in der Playstation 4 sondern eine Cut Down-Version ohne Sony proprietäre Technik sein, die auch nicht die gleiche Anzahl an Rechenkernen oder Leistung haben wird.
Laut Taylor nutzt die PS4-APU AMD-Technologie, die Endanwender erst in der neuen dritten Generation der A-Serie-APUs der Firma wiederfinden werden, die dieses Jahr auf den Markt kommen sollen.

Zu der Playstation 4 APU hat sich Taylor auch geäussert, sie hätten noch nie für jemanden auf dem Markt eine solche APU gebaut, die gleichzeitig auch die stärkste APU ist die AMD je gebaut hat.

Sony gab noch ein paar Infos zu der verbauten GPU preis. "Die GPU wurde auf mehrere Arten verbessert, um die Nutzung der GPU für General Purpose Computing (GPGPU) wie beispielsweise Physiksimulationen zu erleichtern"
 "Die GPU enthält 18 Recheneinheiten mit einer Rechenleistung von 1,84 Teraflops, die frei auf Grafikberechnungen, Simulationsaufgaben oder eine Mixtur aus beiden verteilt werden kann."

Da ich keinerlei Erfahrungen mit jetzigen AMD APU,s habe, kann ich auch nicht sagen was für eine Leistungssteigerung zu erwarten ist.
Kann mir jemand sagen ob diese APU,s für den Desktopmarkt oder für Notebooks gedacht sind?

Quelle:http://www.tomshardware.de/AMD-APU-PlayStation-4-PS4-A-Serie,news-248811.html

http://www.theinquirer.net/inquirer/news/2250802/amd-to-sell-a-cut-down-version-of-sonys-playstation-4-apu


----------



## Allwisser (28. Februar 2013)

*AW: AMD plant eine abgeänderte PS4 APU auf den Markt zu bringen*

ich kann dir zumindest sagen, dass der amd a5800k im valley benchmark knappe 3 fps schafft


----------



## xpSyk (28. Februar 2013)

Allwisser schrieb:


> ich kann dir zumindest sagen, dass der amd a5800k im valley benchmark knappe 3 fps schafft



hahah  wir hoffen doch alle, dass die PS4 wenigstens halb so gut ist


----------



## Krabbat (28. Februar 2013)

*AW: AMD plant eine abgeänderte PS4 APU auf den Markt zu bringen*

interessante News
genau an sowas hatte ich auch schon gedacht, jetzt scheint AMD das tatsächlich zu planen  , dürfte eigentlich ne super Sache sein, die Apu der PS4 auch für Desktops und Notebooks rauszubringen, denn für diese Apu werden Spiele ja gezielt optimiert, da macht das gerade für Notebooks und günstige SpielePCs, bei denen die Leistung ja generell ähnlich "gering" wie bei Konsolen wie der PS4 ist, Sinn, um möglichst das Optimum an Leistung, das der Chip theoretisch liefern kann, zu nutzen

mal sehen was letzendlich daraus wird


----------



## Locuza (1. März 2013)

*AW: AMD plant eine abgeänderte PS4 APU auf den Markt zu bringen*

Es wird die PS4 APU nicht für den Desktop oder Mobil-Markt geben.
Es gibt gar nicht genug Bandbreite dafür, um das wie bei der PS4 zu realisieren.

Gemeint ist wahrscheinlich einfach nur Kabini, 4 Jaguar Cores und 128 GCN Cores. 
Die PS4 ist wohl beinahe das gleiche bloß hochskaliert auf 8 Jaguar Cores und 1152 GCN Cores. 

Kabini und seine Ableger soll es für Tablets, Notebooks und den Desktop geben.
Aber natürlich nur der untere Bereich. 

Jedenfalls viel dahinter kann da nicht stecken, bei der Meldung.


----------



## Research (1. März 2013)

*AW: AMD plant eine abgeänderte PS4 APU auf den Markt zu bringen*

Wäre mal interessant wann AMD bei den APUs auf Quadchannel setzt.
Und wie sich das von der Leistung auswirkt.


----------



## Locuza (1. März 2013)

*AW: AMD plant eine abgeänderte PS4 APU auf den Markt zu bringen*

So ein Quadchannel ist leider nicht klein und lohnt sich besonders bei dicken Lösungen und das ganze für den Kunden wäre teuer und damit gäbe es auch eher ein kleineres Volumen.
Ich frage mich in dem Zusammenhang eher wie groß ein DDR4-Controller ist, denn da wird jedes Modul einzeln angesteuert. 
Keine Ahnung ob man da jetzt ein Single, Dual, Tripple, Quad oder sonst was Controller verbauen kann. 
So ein Triple Controller, wäre vielleicht eine gute Alternative.
Allerdings setzen OEMs sehr ungern auf mehrere Steckplätze und schon bei Trinity pappt nicht jeder einen Dual-Channel DDR rein.


----------



## Research (1. März 2013)

*AW: AMD plant eine abgeänderte PS4 APU auf den Markt zu bringen*

Nun, OEMs verbauen bei ner APU auch noch ne Dedizierte.

Und auf DDR4 warten wir bis?
Zum Preis X00,00€? für 8GB.


----------



## Locuza (1. März 2013)

*AW: AMD plant eine abgeänderte PS4 APU auf den Markt zu bringen*

Ja und die dedizierte macht leider auch meistens keinen Sinn. 

Ich weiß nicht wie lange wir noch auf DDR4 warten müssen und wie hoch die Preise anfangs werden und wie schnell sie wieder sinken werden.
DDR3 bietet sich mit Quad-Channel auch nicht perfekt an und wäre halt ein notwendiges Übel bei dickeren APUs. 

AMD und Intel müssen sich da etwas einfallen lassen.


----------



## Voodoo2 (1. März 2013)

*AW: AMD plant eine abgeänderte PS4 APU auf den Markt zu bringen*



Locuza schrieb:


> Ja und die dedizierte macht leider auch meistens keinen Sinn.
> 
> Ich weiß nicht wie lange wir noch auf DDR4 warten müssen und wie hoch die Preise anfangs werden und wie schnell sie wieder sinken werden.
> DDR3 bietet sich mit Quad-Channel auch nicht perfekt an und wäre halt ein notwendiges Übel dickeren APUs.
> ...


 
wie lange wir noch auf DDR4 warten müssen und wie hoch die Preise anfangs werden und wie schnell sie wieder sinken werden

sinken der preise bei erscheinen von ddr5 am ehesten


----------



## Locuza (1. März 2013)

*AW: AMD plant eine abgeänderte PS4 APU auf den Markt zu bringen*



Voodoo2 schrieb:


> sinken der preise bei erscheinen von ddr5 am ehesten


 Wenn ich die Logik richtig verstanden habe, dann dürfte DDR3 ja bis heute unbezahlbar sein.


----------



## Voodoo2 (1. März 2013)

*AW: AMD plant eine abgeänderte PS4 APU auf den Markt zu bringen*



Locuza schrieb:


> Wenn ich die Logik richtig verstanden habe, dann dürfte DDR3 ja bis heute unbezahlbar sein.


 
ne tatsache ist das sich die preise nicht so schnell sinken werden siehe ddr 1 u 2 

mit ddr3 ist man im keller was ja gut für uns kunden ist 

mich würde es nich wundern wen ddr 3 wieder teurer würd nach erscheinen von ddr4


----------



## SaftSpalte (1. März 2013)

*AW: AMD plant eine abgeänderte PS4 APU auf den Markt zu bringen*

ich geh stark davon aus das die DDR4 auslassen und direkt zu DDR5 springen ... DDR4 ist irgendwie unlogisch


----------



## keinnick (2. März 2013)

*AW: AMD plant eine abgeänderte PS4 APU auf den Markt zu bringen*



SaftSpalte schrieb:


> ich geh stark davon aus das die DDR4 auslassen und direkt zu DDR5 springen ... DDR4 ist irgendwie unlogisch



Wen meinst Du denn mit "die" und warum ist DDR4 unlogisch? DDR4 ist doch schon fertig entwickelt, warum sollten die Hersteller diese Arbeit über den Haufen werfen?


----------



## Locuza (2. März 2013)

*AW: AMD plant eine abgeänderte PS4 APU auf den Markt zu bringen*

Vielleicht verwechselt man DDR5 mit GDDR5. 



Voodoo2 schrieb:


> ne tatsache ist das sich die preise nicht so schnell sinken werden siehe ddr 1 u 2


Der "Preisabsturz" von DDR4 kann ja in der Tat langsamer von statten gehen, als der von DDR3 damals.


----------



## Voodoo2 (2. März 2013)

*AW: AMD plant eine abgeänderte PS4 APU auf den Markt zu bringen*



Locuza schrieb:


> Vielleicht verwechselt man DDR5 mit GDDR5.
> 
> 
> Der "Preisabsturz" von DDR4 kann ja in der Tat langsamer von statten gehen, als der von DDR3 damals.


 

jo das vermute ich auch


----------



## >M.Pain (2. März 2013)

Locuza schrieb:


> Es wird die PS4 APU nicht für den Desktop oder Mobil-Markt geben.
> Es gibt gar nicht genug Bandbreite dafür, um das wie bei der PS4 zu realisieren.
> 
> Gemeint ist wahrscheinlich einfach nur Kabini, 4 Jaguar Cores und 128 GCN Cores.
> ...



Danke das du meine Fragen beantworten konntest. Konnte leider nicht eher Antworten.


----------



## belle (3. März 2013)

*AW: AMD plant eine abgeänderte PS4 APU auf den Markt zu bringen*



keinnick schrieb:


> Wen meinst Du denn mit "die" und warum ist DDR4 unlogisch? DDR4 ist doch schon fertig entwickelt, warum sollten die Hersteller diese Arbeit über den Haufen werfen?


 Irgendwie fehlt da die sinnvolle Mehrleistung. Klar, wenn der DDR4-Standard erstmal in breiter Masse verfügbar ist und man aufrüstet, wird man das bei entsprechender Bezahlbarkeit sicherlich mitnehmen. Einige von uns würden da von DDR3-2133 auf DDR4-2400 aufrüsten, sicherlich nicht gerade sinnvoll. Währenddessen wird DDR5 bei den kommenden Konsolen wohl teils schon als Hauptspeicher genutzt werden, ergo ist DDR4 bei der Veröffentlichung für die breite Masse bereits veraltet.
Ich sehe den DDR4-Standard eher als Erweiterung zu DDR3, da der JEDEC-Standard nur bis DDR3-1600 spezifiziert ist.


----------



## skenter (4. März 2013)

*AW: AMD plant eine abgeänderte PS4 APU auf den Markt zu bringen*

 dachte ich mir auch gerade


----------



## Dan23 (5. März 2013)

*AW: AMD plant eine abgeänderte PS4 APU auf den Markt zu bringen*

Also die Frage, die ich mir stelle:
Wie sollen die von der PC-Hardware profitieren?
Bisher konnte man ja Konsolen-Games der PS3 und Xbox 360 nur schwer emulieren wegen der propietaeren Standards.
Bestimmt kommt in Zukunft ein simpler Emulator fuer PS4 und Xbox Next und dann werden die Schiffbruch mit ihren Plattformen erleiden.


----------



## Locuza (5. März 2013)

*AW: AMD plant eine abgeänderte PS4 APU auf den Markt zu bringen*



Dan23 schrieb:


> Also die Frage, die ich mir stelle:
> Wie sollen die von der PC-Hardware profitieren?
> Bisher konnte man ja Konsolen-Games der PS3 und Xbox 360 nur schwer emulieren wegen der propietaeren Standards.
> Bestimmt kommt in Zukunft ein simpler Emulator fuer PS4 und Xbox Next und dann werden die Schiffbruch mit ihren Plattformen erleiden.


 Nope, ohne gewisse Schlüssel und die ganzen Treiber und Kernel kommt man am PC 0 voran. 
Wäre z.B. die PS2 oder Wii mit einem x86 versehen, mit den ganzen schlechten Sicherheitssystemen und der relativ simplen Hardware und Software, dann hättest du unglaublich performante Emulatoren, aber bei den jetzigen Maschinen und den Komplexitätsgrad, kannst man es vergessen einfach so etwas zu lösen.


----------



## Dan23 (5. März 2013)

*AW: AMD plant eine abgeänderte PS4 APU auf den Markt zu bringen*

Das ist ja der Haken bei der Sache bei PS3 und Xbox 360.
Hier muss man einen Power-PC Prozessor, bzw. Cell emulieren. Das faellt ja dann weg bei X86 Hardware, man muesste ja nur noch die Treiber, usw. anpassen.
Und PS2 und Wii emus gehen ja wunderbar mit Emu. Hab ich selber schon ausprobiert (alles legal natuerlich, da ich ja eine originale PS2 samt God of War habe).


----------



## KarsonNow (6. März 2013)

Emmm...Sorry für die Frage...Kabini, Kaveri, Jaguar...langsam komme ich hier durcheinander - vor allem weil im PCGH 04/13 steht etwas von neuen Kabini...überarbeitete Version des Kaveris sollte auch kommen...als auch neue Jaguar.
Um welche CPU/APU Klassen (sowie deren entsprechende Sockel) handelt es sich hier? (E-450, A4/10-XXXX, Phenom II, Athlon II,FX-XXXX ??....AM3+, FM1, FM2 ??)


----------



## >M.Pain (6. März 2013)

KarsonNow schrieb:


> Emmm...Sorry für die Frage...Kabini, Kaveri, Jaguar...langsam komme ich hier durcheinander - vor allem weil im PCGH 04/13 steht etwas von neuen Kabini...überarbeitete Version des Kaveris sollte auch kommen...als auch neue Jaguar.
> Um welche CPU/APU Klassen (sowie deren entsprechende Sockel) handelt es sich hier? (E-450, A4/10-XXXX, Phenom II, Athlon II,FX-XXXX ??....AM3+, FM1, FM2 ??)



Da müssen wir wohl auf Locuza warten.
Wenn er dir keine Antwort geben kann, dann kann es niemand


----------



## Superwip (6. März 2013)

*AW: AMD plant eine abgeänderte PS4 APU auf den Markt zu bringen*

Das größte Hindernis beim Emulieren der PS4 ist auf jeden Fall die Software bzw. der Kopierschutz. Wie schnell dieses Hindernis ausgehebelt werden kann lässt sich gegenwärtig freilich nicht sagen...

Jedenfalls muss man auch bedenkten: Wenn man 1:1 das selbe SoC wie in der PS4 in einem PC hat macht das das Emulieren nicht unbedingt einfacher; ein CPU mit mehr Leistung schadet nicht sondern macht die Sache eher einfacher, eine dezidierte GraKa als solche sollte in den meisten Fällen (in den meisten Spielen) auch kein Hinderungsgrund sein.

Für das SoC an sich sehe ich im PC Bereich jedenfalls relativ wenige Anwendungsmöglichkeiten; für den Notebookmarkt saugt es wohl zu viel und am Desktop müsste es schon sehr billig angeboten werden um vom Markt akzeptiert zu werden.



> Das ist ja der Haken bei der Sache bei PS3 und Xbox 360.
> Hier muss man einen Power-PC Prozessor, bzw. Cell emulieren. Das faellt ja dann weg bei X86 Hardware, man muesste ja nur noch die Treiber, usw. anpassen.
> Und PS2 und Wii emus gehen ja wunderbar mit Emu. Hab ich selber schon ausprobiert (alles legal natuerlich, da ich ja eine originale PS2 samt God of War habe).


 
Das größte Problem bei Emulieren von PS3 und Xbox 360 ist der hohe Takt in Kombination mit der anderen ISA; die Cell/PPC Befehle müssen erst in X86 Befehle umgerechnet werden bevor sie am PC ausgeführt werden das kostet aber Taktzyklen- und PC CPUs haben auch heute noch keine erheblich höheren Taktraten. Es gäbe verschiedene mehr oder weniger aufwendigen und elegantenMöglichkeiten dieses Problem zu umgehen etwa durch umkompilieren auf X86 Code aber daran hat sich bisher noch niemand herangetraut. Zumal Umkompilieren eindeutig Urheberrechtswiedrig wäre.


----------



## KarsonNow (7. März 2013)

Emulieren ist extrem Rechenintensiv - vor allem andere Hardware.
Es reicht bereits mal Amiga Emulator zu testen um zu merken wie lange es dauert bis das Spiel läuft - noch vor paar Jahren musste man etliche Minuten warten... Danach aber lief alles schön.


----------



## NickScrewball (8. März 2013)

*AW: AMD plant eine abgeänderte PS4 APU auf den Markt zu bringen*



Dan23 schrieb:


> Bestimmt kommt in Zukunft ein simpler Emulator fuer PS4 und Xbox Next und dann werden die Schiffbruch mit ihren Plattformen erleiden.


 
Davon gehe ich mal so gar nicht aus! Die Konsolen richten sich doch an eine ganz andere Klientel als der PC.
Da will niemand mit Emulatoren rumhampeln, Keine Treiber updaten oder das LoD einstellen und ermitteln. Die Leute die mit Konsolen zocken wollen das Game reinschmeissen und die Show geniessen! 
Das es auf dem PC bereits heutzutage mit den entsprechenden Investitionen genausogut oder besser ausssieht interessiert keinen. Das die PS4 wahrscheinlich bei Release schon hardwareseitig überholt sein wird ist auch halb so wild!

Und das AMD den entwickelten Chip in wenig geänderter Form für den Desktop bringen wird ist doch nur recht und billig, schließlich ist der Entwicklungsaufwand einmal betrieben, und die Investition darf man sich doch wohl zurückholen...


----------



## dynastes (9. März 2013)

*AW: AMD plant eine abgeänderte PS4 APU auf den Markt zu bringen*



belle schrieb:


> Irgendwie fehlt da die sinnvolle Mehrleistung. Klar, wenn der DDR4-Standard erstmal in breiter Masse verfügbar ist und man aufrüstet, wird man das bei entsprechender Bezahlbarkeit sicherlich mitnehmen. Einige von uns würden da von DDR3-2133 auf DDR4-2400 aufrüsten, sicherlich nicht gerade sinnvoll. Währenddessen wird DDR5 bei den kommenden Konsolen wohl teils schon als Hauptspeicher genutzt werden, ergo ist DDR4 bei der Veröffentlichung für die breite Masse bereits veraltet.
> Ich sehe den DDR4-Standard eher als Erweiterung zu DDR3, da der JEDEC-Standard nur bis DDR3-1600 spezifiziert ist.


 

Bei den Konsolen kommt GDDR5-Speicher zum Einsatz, der sonst nur auf aktuellen Grafikkarten Verwendung findet.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (9. März 2013)

*AW: AMD plant eine abgeänderte PS4 APU auf den Markt zu bringen*

Kabini mit DDR3 oder Kaveri mit GDDR5, nicht anderes ist hier gemeint.


----------



## Locuza (9. März 2013)

*AW: AMD plant eine abgeänderte PS4 APU auf den Markt zu bringen*



Dan23 schrieb:


> Das ist ja der Haken bei der Sache bei PS3 und Xbox 360.
> Hier muss man einen Power-PC Prozessor, bzw. Cell emulieren. Das faellt ja dann weg bei X86 Hardware, man muesste ja nur noch die Treiber, usw. anpassen.
> Und PS2 und Wii emus gehen ja wunderbar mit Emu. Hab ich selber schon ausprobiert (alles legal natuerlich, da ich ja eine originale PS2 samt God of War habe).


Bei der Hardware hast du Recht, du müsstest nicht ständig die ISA übersetzen, allerdings brauchst du eine ganze Software-Schicht aus Kernel, Treiber, OS, eine DX11 API die die ganzen low-level-zugriffe auf der Hardware in High-Level übersetzt, was eben der "klassische" DX-Overhead ist. 
Gewisse Sachen könntest du zum Teil gar nicht performant übersetzen, z.B. kann man mit DX nicht die ACEs von GCN ansprechen, welche z.B. bei GPGPU verwendet werden, dass müsste man dann irgendwie anders lösen. 
Wie gesagt bräuchtest du noch die gewissen Keys für das akzeptieren.
Zusätzlich musst du bei der Performance auch anschauen, was du am PC hast und was bei der Konsole. 
Bei der Konsole hast du vermutlich einen gemeinsamen Adressraum, einen extrem schnellen Hauptspeicher und Latenzarme Kommunikation, da kommst du mit deinem DDR3 beim klassischem PC-System überhaupt nicht weit. 
Die beste Chance die PS4 APU zu emulieren, wäre eben mit einer APU wie Kaveri z.B. und diese ist auf der GPU-Seite noch deutlich zu schwach und selbst DDR4 wird dich nicht auf PS4 Level hochhelfen. 
Aber egal, darüber kann man weiter diskutieren, wenn der Masterkey gefunden wurde und wir erinnern uns wie lange das bei der PS3 gedauert hat 
Bei der PS4 bekommen sie es vielleicht gar nicht heraus. 
Das ist bei dem 3DS nicht anders, die Hardware stellt bei der Emulation nicht das große Problem da, aber den Key herauszubekommen und die roms zu entschlüsseln, da zerbeißen sie sich gerade die Zähne.



KarsonNow schrieb:


> Emmm...Sorry für die Frage...Kabini, Kaveri, Jaguar...langsam komme ich hier durcheinander - vor allem weil im PCGH 04/13 steht etwas von neuen Kabini...überarbeitete Version des Kaveris sollte auch kommen...als auch neue Jaguar.
> Um welche CPU/APU Klassen (sowie deren entsprechende Sockel) handelt es sich hier? (E-450, A4/10-XXXX, Phenom II, Athlon II,FX-XXXX ??....AM3+, FM1, FM2 ??)


Jaguar = CPU Architektur (Low-Power)
Kabini = APU (Produkt bestehend aus CPU + GPU, bei Kabini wird als CPU Jaguar eingesetzt und als GPU GCN)
Kaveri = APU (Statt Jaguar wird hier aber Steamroller eingesetzt, der Nachfolger von Piledriver und als GPU kommt vermutlich GCN"2" hinein)

Kabini wird wohl sowohl bei der E-Reihe, als auch bei der unteren A4-Reihe zu finden sein. 
Aber habe das auch nicht nachverfolgt, wo der zu finden sein wird. 
Kaveri wird dann wie Trinity wohl mit den ganzen A4, A6, A8 usw. Bezeichnungen weiter machen.
Vielleicht wird Kaveri auch wie bei Trinity eine neue Stufe bekommen, A12 z.B. 

Kabini kommt fest aufgelötet und lässt sich nicht einfach vom Anwender trennen und austauschen. 
Aber der BGA Sockel heißt FT2. 
Bei Kaveri vermutet man FM2 und FM3 als Sitzplatz, wobei man bei FM2 wohl auf einige Features verzichten muss, wenn er denn wirklich auch auf FM2 Platz finden kann. 



>M.Pain schrieb:


> Da müssen wir wohl auf Locuza warten.
> *Wenn er dir keine Antwort geben kann, dann kann es niemand *


 Wenn er dir keine Antwort geben kann, dann können es vermutlich dafür 50 andere und mehr. 



PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Kabini mit DDR3 oder Kaveri mit GDDR5, nicht anderes ist hier gemeint.


Kaveri ist es nicht und direkt Kabini ist es vermutlich auch nicht. 
Es ging bei der Aussage wohl nur um paar Eckdaten wie CPU Jaguar und GPU GCN. 
Die PS4 sieht zuerst einmal wie ein Zwitter aus Kabini und Kaveri aus. 
Oder es ist Kaver, bloß mit Jaguar statt Steamroller, so könnte man es vielleicht auch sehen.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (9. März 2013)

*AW: AMD plant eine abgeänderte PS4 APU auf den Markt zu bringen*

AMD wird sicherlich keinen 8C Jaguar mit einer 18 CUs GCN rauslassen, denn Kabini ist schon 4C Jaguar mit 2 CUs GCN. Das was hier als PS4 für PCs benannt wird, ist schlicht eine Umschreibung für Kaveri bzw Kabini.

Btw ist Kabini neben A4 auch A6.


----------



## KarsonNow (10. März 2013)

Danke für Antworten.

Habe vor ein System auf der Basis vom A10-5800k zu bauen - nun, es ist nichts dringendes - daher andere Frage...:

- Wann kann man voraussichtlich den Nachfolger des A10-5800 (ggf. der A-Reihe APUs) erwarten?


----------



## NickScrewball (15. März 2013)

*AW: AMD plant eine abgeänderte PS4 APU auf den Markt zu bringen*



KarsonNow schrieb:


> Wann kann man voraussichtlich den Nachfolger des A10-5800 (ggf. der A-Reihe APUs) erwarten?



In Anbetracht dessen das der Sockel FM2 und die dazu passenden APU nichtmal ein halbes Jahr auf dem Markt sind würde ich mir für die direkte Nachfolge in bälde keine allzu großen Hoffnungen machen!
Ob allerdings demnächst eine Neuerscheinung kommt die eher deinen Anforderungen entspricht kann ich nicht raten...


----------

